
Edge: LIFE: WHAT A CONCEPT - h34t
http://edge.org/documents/life/life_index.html
======
jacobscott
Edge is awesome for deep science. I'm putting this on my list of things to
read in an airplane.

------
_bn
I've been reading Edge for about a year now. There are so many geniuses that
release articles on Edge that it's unbelievable...there's never a dull
article. Edge is _the real deal_ when it comes to intellectual stimulation.

